# Heavy periods related to IBS?



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

Hello everyone. Ive noticed the last few months that when I have a really bad month of IBS and spasms that my period is really really heavy, With lots of clots (sorry to be graphic.)Does anyone else get this?My periods seem to be normal if I have had an ok month. I am due to start my period today or tomorrow and I have to say im dreading it, because Ive has a really bad IBS month. It scares me to bleed this much, even though I know its fairly normal.I was just wondering if anyone else is the same?Nula


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

No I'm not the same but this may be normal for you. I find the months I have terrible cramps and a heavier peroid I get less D than on the months where it is lighter (although mine are generally pretty light). If you are worried you should maybe ask your doctor but if you've always had these heavy one's it's probably just your normal


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I get clots every other month, the same as bleeding, heavy one month, light the other. If you have any doubts go and check it out.My period is only 2 days away and my ibs has been terrible this month, so i am expecting a awful period


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I also have alternating heavy/light periods- with heavy ones I am in agony, vomit and have constant d, but the pain of contracting womb overides other ibs symptoms. If I don't eat properly during month I find that my ibs improves and my period is light or non-existent (though I know that's not healthy!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

My IBS is more or less under control now but when it was severe, was considerably worse around ovulation. My superb GI Consultant said that increasing severity of symptoms around ovulation, for women, is very very common. I have an extra loop of the Large Intestine (I call it Colin - in loving memory of a hideous ex!!).Good luckSue


----------

